# Please Help Me Identify/Eradicate



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

What kinds of algae are these & how do I rid myself of them? One is growing directly on the substrate, the other is filament like and is growing on the plants (as you can see)

Tank Specs: 
10 gal.
Originally 40w, just upgraded to 80
ADA Aquasoil, rather newly filled (5 days ago)
Been dosing some micro 1/16 a teaspoon every 3-4 days and about 1 ml every 3-4 days of NPK mix 
 PH Approx 6.5 (maybe lower, but don't have any fish, etc); KH Approx 2-3
 Have done 2 water changes since flooding 5-6 days ago
 Only plant currently is HC
 Dosing 2 ML Excel daily


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Also, can a couple of moonlight LEDs cause algae growth?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are those diatoms?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Aren't diatoms the product of silicate? Im not aware of any loose silicate within my tank, so I dont know. 
One is Brown and thread like, the other is auburn and fuzzy.
There is a better picture of the thread algae in a second thread I posted "Algae Help!"


----------

